
I just finished type-annotating a 10-year old Python codebase - ttsiodras
https://gist.github.com/ttsiodras/ab0956bde4596df1c0b2975f0cee8081
======
dozzie
Oh boy. I didn't realize that type annotations in Python are that atrocious. I
thought they're a similarly elegant construct to Erlang's typespecs (or
ML's/Haskell's type declarations, which were earlier).

